# coolant resovoir woes



## quantum.johnson (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought my avant in sept of 08 replaced the resovoir and it leaked at the seam for the whole time-very frustrating-let it ride because it wasn't that bad-Sat it took a complete sh!t and blew the plug out of the center of the under side of tank-not at the sensor-is this just one of those things because the resovoir I initially replaced was not in that bad of shape or just my luck-jsut wondering


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: coolant resovoir woes (quantum.johnson)*

huh? punctuation is a wonderful thing


----------



## quantum.johnson (Jan 11, 2006)

I hope your timing belt breaks smartass


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (quantum.johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quantum.johnson* »_I hope your timing belt breaks smartass

Coupe quattro is non interference


----------



## RecklessandBlue (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (skaterjay85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterjay85* »_
Coupe quattro is non interference









he ment: Coupe Quattro is non interference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

